# ars antiqua obscur avant-garde music, does sutch thing exist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im looking for paradox since i get a nack out of this everytime, were they during ars antiqua bold music like ars subtilior movement equivalent to ars antiqua.In other words were they unusual
music that should not exist, remote and isolated case of bold captivating avant-garde music
for it's time.

Any im pretty sure there were odd polyphonie back than, im looking for forgotten classical music only recently discover that is fascinating wierds and complex chants religious or seculars.

Im looking for something that sound like very little on the planet , let's says Avant -garde Ars antiqua
or if you preffer antique arts of avant-.

What is unreal for ars antiqua perriod, i whant to be flabbergeist to the beyond...

:tiphat:

Sorry for having wierd request i consider myself a classcal ''gourmet'' and classical is food for the mind and i love ars antiqua even if everyone hate this stuff...

On another subject i wish to hear one day atonal gregorian music, if i though of this , it most exist since everything exist , than this is my theory.

Have a nice day folks your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try Hans Joachim Hespos


----------

